# ACS Skill assessment question- Two tenures with same employer



## Gunjan0811 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello,

I have just registered and was hoping to get some help on the doubt I have regarding ACS skill assessment for SOL occupation # Software Engineer (ANZSCO code 261313).

I have done B.Tech in Electronics and Communications Engg. (2003-2007) from India.
After this, I worked with a software company in India from June 2007 to June 2010 (3 Years). Between, July to August 2010 I worked with other company (2 Months) and then came back to first company to work from September 2010 to April 2012 (17 Months). 

My teams were different during both my tenures with the first company, but my roles and responsibilities remained pretty much the same.

As such:
1. Do I need to get two reference letters from my first company, one for each tenure?Or one reference letter clearly stating start and end dates for both the terms would be sufficient as my roles and responsibilities remained almost same during both terms ?

2. Do I need to show employment documents/reference documents for the second company I worked for as the duration is really small (2 months)? Can I show this as a gap in employment ?

Much Thanks!
Gunjan


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Gunjan0811 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just registered and was hoping to get some help on the doubt I have regarding ACS skill assessment for SOL occupation # Software Engineer (ANZSCO code 261313).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunjan0811 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello Sathiya,

As my roles and responsibilities remained almost same during both the terms, so both the reference letters will have almost identical points.
Is that fine ?

Thanks!
Gunjan


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Gunjan0811 said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> As my roles and responsibilities remained almost same during both the terms, so both the reference letters will have almost identical points.
> Is that fine ?
> ...


hi gunjan,

It is fine provided that your immediate managers have entered their contact details such as their official email id's, their mobile no's, your roles and responsibilities, your employment tenure etc. If your boss is different in two tenures, then the above case is absolutely applicable.

In this case, try to provide the reference letter for the other company as well. I mean claim that experience as well although it is very insignificant (2 months). It won't create any issues, if you don't claim work experience for this 2 months yet i recommend you do to that.

All the best for your application for skills assessment and wish that the outcome will be positive for your case.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Gunjan0811 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello Sathiya,

Thanks for the detailed response. This does explain all my queries. I will try to get the reference letter for the second company as well. Fingers crossed 
All the very best to you!

-Gunjan


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Gunjan0811 said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response. This does explain all my queries. I will try to get the reference letter for the second company as well. Fingers crossed
> All the very best to you!
> ...


Gunjan,

let me know few more details.

1. are the designations you held during two tenures of the same company one and the same or different?

If the designation and the responsibilities you performed in 2 tenures are one and the same, then you can get a single reference letter stating the contact details of your immediate manager, your start and end dates of two tenures etc. This is fine. But, if your job designation is different, for instance, in first tenure, if you worked as Software engineer and in 2nd tenure, you worked as Senior software engineer with few additional responsibilities, then you need to get 2 different letters.

Hope you understand it.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Gunjan0811 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello Sathiya, 
My roles and responsibilities were almost same but my designations were different. Like you mentioned software Engg. In first tenure and Sr. Software Engg. In second tenure. 
In my both the tenure mangers were different. In my second tenure I reported to manager of my first manager. However, in my first tenure as well this senior manager worked very closely with me. As such for both the tenures I will mention only his contact details. Is that fine ?

Moreover from what I understand based on my conversation with company HR, these letters would be provided by the HR after confirming my roles and responsibilities with my manager. I will ask them to add my manager's contact details clearly stating that during these terms I was managed by so and so.

Is that fine or does ACS expect letters from managers directly ?
Much Thanks,
Gunjan


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Gunjan0811 said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> My roles and responsibilities were almost same but my designations were different. Like you mentioned software Engg. In first tenure and Sr. Software Engg. In second tenure.
> In my both the tenure mangers were different. In my second tenure I reported to manager of my first manager. However, in my first tenure as well this senior manager worked very closely with me. As such for both the tenures I will mention only his contact details. Is that fine ?
> 
> ...


Hi gunjan,

1. Firstly, it is ok to mention the contact details of either of them. Now, it is suggested to get only one letter from him stating your designation as "sr. software engineer" for the second tenure and "software engineer" for the first tenure mentioning the periods of both employments. in short, it is fine to get contact credentials of the senior manager.

2. if hr manager gives you one letter stating both of your employment tenures, it is ok. if he could outline his contacts there, it is more sufficient to get the letter in this format for positive skills outcome.

Regards,
sathiya.


----------



## Gunjan0811 (Oct 17, 2013)

Great. I will prepare a sample format and send out for your quick look. 
Btw, really appreciate clarifying my doubts. I was initially a little apprehensive about doing the process myself but with this kind of help available I definitely think it is possible. 

Thanks Again,
Gunjan


----------



## Gunjan0811 (Oct 17, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi gunjan,
> 
> 1. Firstly, it is ok to mention the contact details of either of them. Now, it is suggested to get only one letter from him stating your designation as "sr. software engineer" for the second tenure and "software engineer" for the first tenure mentioning the periods of both employments. in short, it is fine to get contact credentials of the senior manager.
> 
> ...


Hello Sathiya,

Is the following format good to use on company letter head:

*This is to certify that XXXX with Employee Id: XXXX was an employee of XXXXX company.
He worked with XXXX company on Full Time Basis for the following two terms
1.	Term 1 as a Software Engineer
2.	Term 2 as a Senior Software Engineer
His Responsibilities included
1.
2.
.......

During both these terms he was reporting to Mr. XXXX (Designation, email, phone number)

Your's Sincerely,
XXXX HR
Contact Details*

Thanks,
Gunjan


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Gunjan0811 said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> Is the following format good to use on company letter head:
> 
> ...


gunjan,

yeah. this is fair enough to get the positive outcome.

Go for it and for sure, you will get the positive result from ACS.

Mt advance wishes for your skills assessment and visa.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Gunjan0811 (Oct 17, 2013)

Great. Thanks a lot and all the best to you also. 

Cheers!
Gunjan


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Gunjan0811 said:


> Great. Thanks a lot and all the best to you also.
> 
> Cheers!
> Gunjan


gunjan,

i got the invitation just now. so, now i need to lodge my visa application with fees and wait and game will be started soon.

Thanks for your wishes that are very important to me.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Gunjan0811 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow. Thats great news. The journey begins now. Very best wishes to you .
You applied for 189 or 190 ? 

Cheers!
Gunjan


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Gunjan0811 said:


> Wow. Thats great news. The journey begins now. Very best wishes to you .
> You applied for 189 or 190 ?
> 
> Cheers!
> Gunjan


thanks friend. 

i applied for 189 visa and got the invite now.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## NewBie111 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Sathiya, Gunjan,

I am in a similar situation now. I have been working for the current company since 10 years, and my manager has agreed to give the reference letter, with seal on letter head.
My confusion is about the three designations that I played in this period. shall I be getting three different letters mentioning the roles & responsibilities in each designation. the roles and responsibilities are more or less same in all the three roles.

Does the designation has any significance with the roles and responsibilities.
I was designated as Software Engineer, Tech lead, and currently Project Manager.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

NewBie111 said:


> Hi Sathiya, Gunjan,
> 
> I am in a similar situation now. I have been working for the current company since 10 years, and my manager has agreed to give the reference letter, with seal on letter head.
> My confusion is about the three designations that I played in this period. shall I be getting three different letters mentioning the roles & responsibilities in each designation. the roles and responsibilities are more or less same in all the three roles.
> ...


Please advise if roles and responsibilities should be for each role or it can be a consolidated list?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Please advise if roles and responsibilities should be for each role or it can be a consolidated list?


RNR can be combined in 1 letter but make sure that the dates and periods of each designation are marked clearly and separately with location, in case there is a location change also

Cheers


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Are following responsibilities enough for 5 roles in the same company, total experience of 14 years?

His main responsibilities during this overall tenure involved following activities but not limited to:

1.	Analyse and understand the business requirements, including functional and non-functional requirements.
2.	Prepare a high level and detailed design document to meet the user requirements.
3.	Analyse, design and develop business and technical requirements in C++, Java and .Net programming languages.
4.	Follow the Object Oriented Programming concepts while implementing the solution
5.	Understand the underline operating system like Windows/Linux/Unix, design and develop solution accordingly.
6.	Create Unit test plans and source code fixing in the respective programming language
7.	Perform peer code reviews
8.	Document the various testing and validation strategies like regression testing, risk based testing and browser testing approach
9.	Installs the software system and it’s dependencies to non-production and production environments
10.	Document System testing plans and perform System testing
11.	Document Integration test plans and Perform integration testing
12.	Provide support to software system in production environment
13.	Software Quality checks, prevention and issues tracking
14.	Prepare architecture design for overall software solution
15.	Solution Architecture and Design review with stakeholders
16.	Define best practices for multiple software systems like Database management system, Information systems and upstream/downstream systems
17.	Perform peer system design documents review
18.	Project management and Quality management activities
19.	Preparing demos for business customers and validate solution using proof of concepts, providing software sizing and estimates


----------

